
Ask HN: I own stock in a startup that shutdown, what can I do? - unsatchmo
I purchased my ISO options in a startup that recently (publicly) shutdown, what can I do to get information about what happened?<p>No attempt was made to reach out to me or any of the other (ex-employee &#x2F; non-investor) shareholders with information.  As far as I know, the founders and executives may be absconding with money that could be returned to we shareholders.<p>Do I have any legal recourse? Does anyone have recommendations for an attorney or accountants that specialize in this sort of situation?
======
unsatchmo
It looks like this may be relevant:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12320377](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12320377)

